# Ordering from factory, Tiguan SEL Prem 4MOTION



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's my Platinum Gray Tiguan making its way to my driveway! Can't wait... 

Actual Production Week 5017
Assigned Port Jacksonville, FL
Current Location - InTransit
Railhead 
Carrier 20509
Ocean Shipping Vessel 400
Holds No
Order Created 10/13/2017
Factory Submitted 10/16/2017
Frozen to Changes 10/18/2017
Production Week 5017
Production Complete 12/16/2017
Ship Departure 12/25/2017 
Domestic Port Arrived 12/28/2017 
Released to Carrier 12/30/2017
Rail Load
Rail Unload
Truck Load 01/02/2018
Dealer Delivery 01/03/2018 - 01/05/2018 (ETA)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Grats. Just drove to MD to get my Gray SEL-P. I love it.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Grats. Just drove to MD to get my Gray SEL-P. I love it.


Nice! It just amazes me how it made it all the way from production complete in Puebla to dealer in US in 2 weeks. Pretty fast, I wasn't expecting it until Feb as it was the initial ETA. I was also able to get the dash storage compartment that is standard on euro spec cars out of a US model that accidentally came with it.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

autostrophic said:


> Nice! It just amazes me how it made it all the way from production complete in Puebla to dealer in US in 2 weeks. Pretty fast, I wasn't expecting it until Feb as it was the initial ETA. I was also able to get the dash storage compartment that is standard on euro spec cars out of a US model that accidentally came with it.


...I have the dash cubby as-well, and the other cars I've seen on the lot also had it. 
Drivers side, near the knee correct?
That's also where the fuses are.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

autostrophic said:


> Here's my Platinum Gray Tiguan making its way to my driveway! Can't wait...
> 
> Actual Production Week 5017
> Assigned Port Jacksonville, FL
> ...


How were you able to order from the factory or how did you get this schedule? I'm planning on ordering an R-Line next month and would love to be able to track the progress.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> How were you able to order from the factory or how did you get this schedule? I'm planning on ordering an R-Line next month and would love to be able to track the progress.


You go to your dealer, tell them what you want and they place an order.

The vehicle is then tracked through OMD. Only dealers have access to it. You will have to check with your sales consultant to see if he can do that for you.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

autostrophic said:


> You go to your dealer, tell them what you want and they place an order.
> 
> The vehicle is then tracked through OMD. Only dealers have access to it. You will have to check with your sales consultant to see if he can do that for you.


Awesome thank you. When i went last month the R Line was still not in the system yet.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> Awesome thank you. When i went last month the R Line was still not in the system yet.


It will be next month.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> ...I have the dash cubby as-well, and the other cars I've seen on the lot also had it.
> Drivers side, near the knee correct?
> That's also where the fuses are.


No, it's a storage compartment on your dash. US Tiguans come with a tray while one came with one you can close, it has a lid.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

autostrophic said:


> No, it's a storage compartment on your dash. US Tiguans come with a tray while one came with one you can close, it has a lid.


Ah, alright, wasn't aware that existed. I immediately thought dash cubby on the left side


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Edited post to show more photos, super excited. Doing the break-in, at 150 miles so far. Very happy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats!
Get some paint protection film on the front if you haven't put that in your plans. 
Suntek or Xpel are good brands


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Coderedpl said:


> Congrats!
> Get some paint protection film on the front if you haven't put that in your plans.
> Suntek or Xpel are good brands


How much would you recommend to cover? Full hood and fenders or just a portion of it (30-50% toward windshield)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> Congrats!
> Get some paint protection film on the front if you haven't put that in your plans.
> Suntek or Xpel are good brands


I am not planning on doing that, instead I’ll put some good wax on it. I have seen older cars with film protection and after years in GA sun the film literally burned into the paint and was no longer removable. It also starts cracking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Congrats! I'm thinking of basically getting the same car (or same colors and in the SE). Any idea on how long until VW isn't accepting orders for an '18 if I choose to have one built?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

pacepaperboy said:


> Congrats! I'm thinking of basically getting the same car (or same colors and in the SE). Any idea on how long until VW isn't accepting orders for an '18 if I choose to have one built?


You can always order one, chances are they just gonna allocate a matching car as there’s tons of SE’s all over the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohsnapzombies (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice. I really like the Tiguan in this color.

So, any B pillar rattle? The fear of that kinda keeps me away.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

I ordered mine on August 5th (SEL-P 4motion with 3rd row) and it just arrived 2 days ago. Grats!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ohsnapzombies said:


> Nice. I really like the Tiguan in this color.
> 
> So, any B pillar rattle? The fear of that kinda keeps me away.


Heard a little at one occasion, applied some dry lube to the exterior b-pillar and window trim - gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

Boomerdogg said:


> How were you able to order from the factory or how did you get this schedule? I'm planning on ordering an R-Line next month and would love to be able to track the progress.


Same here, we are looking to order an R-Line but would like more info.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ABAcabby said:


> I ordered mine on August 5th (SEL-P 4motion with 3rd row) and it just arrived 2 days ago. Grats!


Thank you. Did you program your driver side power window? I suggest, avoid taking it to the dealer as much as possible.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

autostrophic said:


> I am not planning on doing that, instead I’ll put some good wax on it. I have seen older cars with film protection and after years in GA sun the film literally burned into the paint and was no longer removable. It also starts cracking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case they got some cheap film. I've had it on my car for over 5 years and still no cracking or "burning". I"ve worked with PPF application as-well and have seen cars come back after similar length of time and there were no issues such as you describe. 
To each their own, but having had a completely chipped up front on a car in the past, I do it on every car I own now.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pricing Question*

When you order from the factory how much say do you have regarding price? Do you still get to negotiate or are you stuck paying close to sticker price since you have specific wants?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

2.0RS said:


> When you order from the factory how much say do you have regarding price? Do you still get to negotiate or are you stuck paying close to sticker price since you have specific wants?


I get employee discounts otherwise it's sticker or close to it.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> You go to your dealer, tell them what you want and they place an order.
> 
> The vehicle is then tracked through OMD. Only dealers have access to it. You will have to check with your sales consultant to see if he can do that for you.


Thanks for starting this thread, I've enjoyed following along. I ordered with my dealer in early December so I'm slated for a march delivery. :facepalm: My Dealer hasn't given me the level of tracking detail you got, so I was wondering what "OMD" stands for so I can ask my dealer and not look like such a noob.? 




autostrophic said:


> Thank you. Did you program your driver side power window? I suggest, avoid taking it to the dealer as much as possible.


Can you elaborate more on this as well? Are you talking about the VCDS mod of Opening/Closing windows with the fob? 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, I've enjoyed following along. I ordered with my dealer in early December so I'm slated for a march delivery. :facepalm: My Dealer hasn't given me the level of tracking detail you got, so I was wondering what "OMD" stands for so I can ask my dealer and not look like such a noob.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jack thanks for tuning in. Congrats on your Tiguan, PM your VIN number and I will track it for you, if you don't have one I can use commission number or dealer name. OMD stands for order management and distribution. 
A member stated that his driver door one-touch power window opening/closing didn't work, it just needs programming which is a 1 minute DIY thing.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> How were you able to order from the factory or how did you get this schedule? I'm planning on ordering an R-Line next month and would love to be able to track the progress.


I am a sales consultant at a VW dealership and have access to the "order management and distribution" tool OMD.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Hey Jack thanks for tuning in. Congrats on your Tiguan, PM your VIN number and I will track it for you, if you don't have one I can use commission number or dealer name. OMD stands for order management and distribution.
> A member stated that his driver door one-touch power window opening/closing didn't work, it just needs programming which is a 1 minute DIY thing.


Thanks man! PM coming your way. 

I must have missed the window question my bad. 

Also congrats on your Tiguan as well that gray looks awesome.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

autostrophic said:


> Thank you. Did you program your driver side power window? I suggest, avoid taking it to the dealer as much as possible.


It needs to be programmed for the auto up/down function to work? I haven't touched it with the Vagcam, but i do own one. I simply couldn't get it to work right, although all the other windows roll up/down automatically like they should (from the driver seat)

Can you elaborate on what/how it should be programmed to work? Of course i'd like to avoid a trip to the dealer if possible 

and to clarify, i'm talking about the one touch auto up/down feature. if you press the button lightly (on the armrest) it will stop when you release, if you press it harder so it clicks, it should roll all the way up or down. Not the keyfob up/down (aka convenience window function).

edit: nvm. I see your answer in the pet peeves thread (- The auto up/down window is a 1 min fix, bring it down press + hold down twice then repeat same step up and it will store it) 
thanks!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

autostrophic said:


> I get employee discounts otherwise it's sticker or close to it.


We just picked a factory ordered SE yesterday. We used partner discount program + cash incentives for higher APR. Ended up with $1500 below invoice + tax & title. Factory orders are eligible for all incentives available when you pick it up. We also got lucky that MSRP drop happened last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

bateau said:


> We just picked a factory ordered SE yesterday. We used partner discount program + cash incentives for higher APR. Ended up with $1500 below invoice + tax & title. Factory orders are eligible for all incentives available when you pick it up. We also got lucky that MSRP drop happened last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Lucky you got that partner thing which gives you a price of $500 below invoice and probably another $1000 for getting a 2.9% instead of 1.9%. That's not something everybody gets though and it's hard to predict what's going to be out there at time of delivery in terms of incentives.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

bateau said:


> We just picked a factory ordered SE yesterday. We used partner discount program + cash incentives for higher APR. Ended up with $1500 below invoice + tax & title. Factory orders are eligible for all incentives available when you pick it up. We also got lucky that MSRP drop happened last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


which partner are you a member of? I remember somebody saying SCCA was a partner but not sure it still works


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

@DanSan - Microsoft. VW partner program website actually has a lookup feature. I had to email customer relations to get the magic code, but otherwise it was a painless transaction. 

@autostrophic - yep, $1000 for taking 3.9% instead of 1.9%. Fun fact, apparently if you take that discount and pay off loan within 6 months VW will chargeback the discount to the dealer. You also have to finance at least $10k. Finance guy and I worked out some math so we keep loan exactly for 6 months and minimize interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

bateau said:


> @DanSan - Microsoft. VW partner program website actually has a lookup feature. I had to email customer relations to get the magic code, but otherwise it was a painless transaction.
> 
> @autostrophic - yep, $1000 for taking 3.9% instead of 1.9%. Fun fact, apparently if you take that discount and pay off loan within 6 months VW will chargeback the discount to the dealer. You also have to finance at least $10k. Finance guy and I worked out some math so we keep loan exactly for 6 months and minimize interest.
> 
> ...


interesting, anything in particular you need to get this microsoft discount? I know a few guys used the SCCA racing partner discount but you need to sign up for an SCCA membership.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

1 year of ownership update (13 months):

Currently at 15865 miles (25532 km). Runs and performs great with no issues.

Oil changed 3 times so far. First oil change at 3000 miles.

B-pillar ticks every once in a while and I have no intentions of having service department mess with it. To me it was never a big deal as it’ very subtle. 

At around 7k miles EPC and CEL light came on and power loss occurred right after filling up at QT. It also temporarily disabled the start/stop. It went away after a minute of rough idle and hasn’t happened since. After that bad gas incident I never used QT again. 

Very happy with the car. Will post periodic updates in the future. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

